# Has umount.cifs been obsoleted? [SOLVED]

## tld

Wow...the whole situation with mount.cifs has me confused, and I'm not finding any answers.

I think it used to be the case that the net-fs/mount-cifs was only to be installed if you didn't have samba with the client USE flag on (in order to get mount.cifs and umount.cifs).

As far as I can see now, net-fs/mount-cifs doesn't exist, and the net-fs/cifs-utils is used regardless of whether you have samba or not(??).

However what really has me confused is that nothing installs umount.cifs.  I'm aware that apparently umount does in fact work, but I'm not finding anything indicating that umount.cifs has been obsoleted.  I happen to be running a process that expects umount.cifs to be out there.

Can anyone clear me up as to what's gone on there?

TomLast edited by tld on Sun Jan 13, 2013 12:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kite14

tld,

I was able to find little info about recent changes in cifs-utils, but looks like umount.cifs has been deprecated for this reason:

 *Quote:*   

> * umount.cifs (and by extension, smbumount) no longer exists upstream,
> 
>     because mount.cifs no longer permits non-root users to mount except by
> 
>     way of the standard /etc/fstab arguments.
> ...

 

Sources:

https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/23659

https://lists.launchpad.net/pyneighborhood/msg00015.html

----------

## tld

Thanks!  That explains it.  I didn't run across that.

Tom

----------

